# Red Sea Max 130 = any good?



## Ourfishies (Sep 6, 2010)

We've just been offered a red sea max 130 with live rock, sand, and some soft corals for $500. is this a good tank? is that a good deal?


----------



## michaelgerhart (Aug 29, 2010)

It would be a good tank and a very good deal if they deliver and setup, all saltwater equipment and lighting is included and it has the furniture. Good luck.


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Red Sea Max tanks are really good apparently, and they are also really expensive. That would be an amazing deal probably just for the tank.


----------

